# My Personal Website



## rls2002 (Jan 21, 2007)

My photography website Bob Stephenson Photography

What do you think? While you are there don't forget to register for the monthly free print give aways.


----------



## auer1816 (Jan 21, 2007)

VERY nicely done!  Easy to get around the site too.  Why do you price so low?  Do you print yourself, or do you have it done at a lab?


----------



## rls2002 (Jan 21, 2007)

auer1816 said:


> VERY nicely done! Easy to get around the site too. Why do you price so low? Do you print yourself, or do you have it done at a lab?


 
Brian,

Thanks so much for the nice comments.

I have an Epson 2200 and an Epson 7800 printer. 

I have just recently expanded my offerings to loose prints. I will make a little profit off of any loose print sales I make.

The price doesn't include shipping.

Remember the $9.95 is the starting price for a 6" x 9" print on 8.5" x 11" micro ceramic paper. The prices escalate up to almost $400 for the 22" x 33" print archival mounted and matted to 30" x 40" in a shaded mahogany wooden frame. 

I am trying to provide choices that will suit anyone's budget. I truly get a thrill whenever I place a print into someone's home.


----------

